# DA CHE PULPITO ...



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2009)

*Davide Franceschini, il ragazzo che ha confessato la violenza sessuale di Capodanno *

*In tv poco prima dello stupro
intervistato da Studio Aperto*

*Lanciava un appello: «Non bevete e poi portate la macchina dopo quello che è successo a Civitavecchia»*

*





   Ecco Davide Franceschini accusato dello stupro avvenuto a capodanno (Foto di Ferdinando Mezzelani - Gmt)   ROMA* - Davide Franceschini, il ragazzo che ha confessato la violenza ai danni di una ragazza in zona Fiera di Roma la notte di Capodanno, era stato intervistato poche ore prima. Studio Aperto ha mostrato le immagini esclusive dal tg di Italia 1.  *IL SERVIZIO* - Il filmato, che è stato acquisito dagli investigatori della mobile e che è servito anche a identificare Davide, è stato mandato in onda dopo aver accertato con gli investigatori che questo non pregiudicherà in alcun modo le indagini. Nel servizio che proponeva commenti sulla serata più attesa dai giovani, Franceschini aveva lanciato un appello ai suoi coetanei: «Nel 2009 c'è da divertirsi, c'è questa festa che si chiama "Amore" io e la mia cugina, l'amore mio.. noi ci divertiamo qua». Sono appena passate le 23 e Davide invita i giovani a «non bevete e poi portate la macchina dopo quello che è successo a Civitavecchia… Noi ci divertiamo qua e poi là… ». E dopo poche ore violentava una sua coetanea.
Corriere.it



Come puo' una persona lanciare un appello fatto di buoni propositi per poi voltare l'angolo e mettere in atto una tale barbaria umana  come quella dello stupro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  cazzo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Davide Franceschini, il ragazzo che ha confessato la violenza sessuale di Capodanno *
> 
> *In tv poco prima dello stupro
> intervistato da Studio Aperto*
> ...


 
oddio... stai a vedere che la difesa userà questo filmato per dimostrare come il buon Davide sia un bravissimo ragazzo (che infatti ha confessato) che ha agito in preda agli effetti di sostanze stupefacenti e/o alcol?


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oddio... stai a vedere che *la difesa userà questo filmato per dimostrare come il buon Davide sia un bravissimo ragazzo *(che infatti ha confessato) che ha agito in preda agli effetti di sostanze stupefacenti e/o alcol?


Se Giulia Bongiorno accetta di difenderlo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ... ...


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

*Leggo in ritardo*

*Roma, striscioni pro stupratore*

*Il giovane va in tv prima di abusi*

Striscioni di solidarietà al giovane responsabile dello stupro di Capodanno a Roma, reo confesso, sono apparsi la notte scorsa a Fiumicino, centro vicino Roma dove risiede l'aggressore. "Davide: non importa ciò che dice la gente, sei innocente. Gli amici e le amiche", uno degli striscioni poi rimossi. Intanto, in un filmato di Studio Aperto, si vede il giovane, intervistato la sera dello stupro, che si prodiga in consigli per chi deve guidare.
"Chi parla male di te è perché non ti conosce". "Più verità meno bugie, Davide ti vogliamo bene". Queste le frasi che hanno suscitato polemiche e sdegno. 

"Riteniamo gravissimo quanto accaduto durante la nottata", denuncia il Pdl di Fiumicino. "Ignoti hanno avuto il cattivo gusto di affiggere manifesti di solidarietà al giovane violentatore reo confesso, dimostrando un atteggiamento inqualificabile che rischia di sfociare in una celebrazione ignobile del branco e di sfregio morale ed umano". 

"Quanto accaduto in questi ultimi giorni - si legge in una nota - non può lasciarci indifferenti come uomini, come genitori e tanto meno come persone impegnate nella politica. Quest'ultimo ruolo ci impone l'obbligo di intervenire per evitare di rimanere immobili di fronte alla deriva che sta portando ad uno scadimento dei basilari valori umani. Non possiamo che condannare in modo deciso sia atteggiamenti di processi sommari che facili ed offensive assoluzioni".

*In tv prima degli abusi*
"Dai, che stasera ci si diverte". Davide Franceschini lo aveva detto poche ore prima di stuprare la ragazza alla megafesta di Capodanno alla Fiera di Roma.*Nell'intervista*, raccolta casualmente da Studio Aperto nell'ambito di un servizio sui festeggiamenti di fine d'anno, Franceschini, ora agli arresti domiciliari accusato di violenza sessuale aggravata, indossa un cappello texano, canottiera nera e un grosso girocollo d'oro e mette in mostra un grande tatuaggio sull'avambraccio destro. 

"Dai che nel 2009 c'è da divertirsi", dice il giovane ai microfoni di Studio Aperto, aggiungendo di preferire "luci strobo e musica tekno". Infine, si prodiga in consigli per chi deve guidare: "Mi raccomando, non bevete troppo se dovete mettervi in macchina". 

www.tgcom 28/1/2009


*****​


Qui ... qualcosa non va  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  va proprio male.


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come puo' una persona lanciare un appello fatto di buoni propositi per poi voltare l'angolo e mettere in atto una tale barbaria umana come quella dello stupro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abbiamo fatto assuefazione alle "belle parole". Non significano più nulla, abbiamo imparato tutti ad usarle a casaccio o per i nostri porci comodi, come han sempre fatto politici e religiosi.
C'è il vuoto, ragazzi, il vuoto totale. ci vorrebbe una bella guerra!


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come puo' una persona lanciare un appello fatto di buoni propositi per poi voltare l'angolo e mettere in atto una tale barbaria umana come quella dello stupro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
si ubriaca, si sniffa molta coca e segue il branco


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ubriaca, si sniffa molta coca e segue il branco


La cosa ancora piu' scandalosa sono gli striscioni pro per lo stupratore


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Gennaio 2009)

E poi hanno i domiciliari....

Come si fa a non incazz..... davanti a certe cose?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Roma, striscioni pro stupratore*
> 
> *Il giovane va in tv prima di abusi*
> 
> ...


l'ho sentito ieri notte. sono tuttora davvero basita.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

chiaro che davanti alle telecamere uno non dira' mai "bevete e stuprate chiunque respiri"
Come i nostri politici che fanno le leggi contro la droga salvo poi tirare come dei matti di cocaina


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> chiaro che davanti alle telecamere uno non dira' mai "bevete e stuprate chiunque respiri"
> Come i nostri politici che fanno le leggi contro la droga salvo poi tirare come dei matti di cocaina


però se ti beccano con un gr.di hashish ti fanno un bel totò sul culetto


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> però se ti beccano con un gr.di hashish ti fanno un bel totò sul culetto


 se non sei un pezzo grosso si.....e questo lo so xche ho girato x un pezzo con un ragazzo che aveva un padre pezzo grosso della guardia di finanza.....e vedevo come si comportavano ai controlli le forze dell'ordine o presunte tali


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Davide Franceschini, il ragazzo che ha confessato la violenza sessuale di Capodanno *
> 
> *In tv poco prima dello stupro*
> *intervistato da Studio Aperto*
> ...


perchè la televisone per fare ascolto deve dare voce a questo disturbato..un po' come capita in altre zone di_ comunicazione._


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oddio... stai a vedere che la difesa userà questo filmato per dimostrare come il buon Davide sia un bravissimo ragazzo (che infatti ha confessato) che ha agito in preda agli effetti di sostanze stupefacenti e/o alcol?


 Non capisco perchè una cosa che dovrebbe costituire un'aggravante, in realtà per la legge è un'attenuante.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè la televisone per fare ascolto deve dare voce a questo disturbato..un po' come capita in altre zone di_ comunicazione._


Miciona: Il vero potere risiede nelle mani dei *detentori  dei Mass Media.* ( Licio Gelli)


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè una cosa che dovrebbe costituire un'aggravante, in realtà per la legge è un'attenuante.


 
Infatti io il diritto penale lo odio.


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2009)

Lo stupratore della porta accanto. Si potrebbe pure dimostrare la falsità di questo ragazzo...ed il fatto che essendo un tipo apparentemente innocuo, è pericoloso. Potrebbe essere un freddo stupratore seriale, e aver commesso a sangue freddo anche altre violenze. quindi niente domiciliari.
Va beh..ci penserà l'avvocato dell'accusa.


----------



## Old Sad (29 Gennaio 2009)

*Sono d'accordo*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Abbiamo fatto assuefazione alle "belle parole". Non significano più nulla, abbiamo imparato tutti ad usarle a casaccio o per i nostri porci comodi, come han sempre fatto politici e religiosi.
> 
> Alce, purtroppo credo che ormai sia così


----------



## Old belledejour (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> La cosa ancora piu' scandalosa sono gli striscioni pro per lo stupratore


Infatti.
E' più scandaloso della violenza stessa.

Io li castrerei uno a uno altro che carcere. Castrazione in diretta tv. Poi vediamo.


----------



## Old belledejour (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Lo stupratore della porta accanto. Si potrebbe pure dimostrare la falsità di questo ragazzo...ed il fatto che essendo un tipo apparentemente innocuo, è pericoloso. Potrebbe essere un freddo stupratore seriale, e aver commesso a sangue freddo anche altre violenze. quindi niente domiciliari.
> Va beh..ci penserà l'avvocato dell'accusa.



Rosa Bazzi dopo aver ucciso rilascio' un intervista in pieno stile Desperate Housewives.

Erika e Omar raccontarono un mucchio di balle.

L'assassino del bambino Tommaso Onofri si diede alle telecamere.

E quindi... ci si puo aspettare di tutto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

Io sospetto spesso di chi ci tiene a farsi intervistare soprattutto se non ha nulla di significativo da dire e testimoniare ...soprattutto se va su Studio Aperto...


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Infatti.
> E' più scandaloso della violenza stessa.
> 
> Io li castrerei uno a uno altro che carcere. Castrazione* in diretta tv*. Poi vediamo.


 un'altra illuminista


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Gennaio 2009)

io sospetto di chiunque appaia su studio aperto.......a prescindere


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2009)

parlando di pene ,ho trovato esemplare e costruttiva  quella inflitta ai ragazzi colpevoli di aver dato fuoco al senzatetto.crimine orrendo
sono usciti dal carcere per passare ai lavori sociali; in particolare uno di loro  24 ore su 24 bada ad un handicappato.
sono utili e si spera imparino dal lavoro e dalla sofferenza


----------



## lale75 (30 Gennaio 2009)

Concordo con la castrazione chimica...che in questo caso allargherei anche agli amici che hanno messo gli striscioni di solidarietà...così ti passa la volgia di fare lo str...


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Concordo con la castrazione chimica...che in questo caso allargherei anche agli amici che hanno messo gli striscioni di solidarietà...così ti passa la volgia di fare lo str...


 e i cugini e gli zii vogliamo risparmiarli?


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlando di pene ,ho trovato esemplare e costruttiva  quella inflitta ai ragazzi colpevoli di aver dato fuoco al senzatetto.crimine orrendo
> sono usciti dal carcere per passare ai lavori sociali; in particolare uno di loro  24 ore su 24 bada ad un handicappato.
> sono utili e si spera imparino dal lavoro e dalla sofferenza


sperando non gli dia fuoco per passare il tempo


----------



## lale75 (30 Gennaio 2009)

Tutti quelli che anzichè vergognarsene lo sostengono *pubblicamente*...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> sperando non gli dia fuoco per passare il tempo


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlando di pene ,ho trovato esemplare e costruttiva  quella inflitta ai ragazzi colpevoli di aver dato fuoco al senzatetto.crimine orrendo
> sono usciti dal carcere per passare ai lavori sociali; in particolare uno di loro  24 ore su 24 bada ad un handicappato.
> sono utili e si spera imparino dal lavoro e dalla sofferenza


una sola domanda: se l'handicappato fosse tuo figlio saresti altrettanto serena?

mi pare che anzhe rizzo del circeo fosse ad un servizio di assistenza e abbiamo visto che bel risultato


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> una sola domanda: *se l'handicappato fosse tuo figlio saresti altrettanto serena?*
> 
> mi pare che anzhe rizzo del circeo fosse ad un servizio di assistenza e abbiamo visto che bel risultato


 starei sicuramente con gli occhi aperti non escludendo la possibilità che sia recuperabile


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Gennaio 2009)

Rizzo e' il caso piu famoso.....ce ne sono tanti altri.....
io appenderei x i coglioni pure gli amici del tipo (tra l'altro reoconfesso) che gli fanno gli striscioni di solidarieta'


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> sperando non gli dia fuoco per passare il tempo


 devo ridere?


----------



## brugola (30 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> starei sicuramente con gli occhi aperti non escludendo la possibilità che sia recuperabile


obiettivamente con una fedina come quella di rizzo staresti solo con gli occhi aperti?


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> obiettivamente con una fedina come quella di rizzo staresti solo con gli occhi aperti?


mah


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo ridere?


io rido per non piangere, ma son sicura che chi ha autorizzato sta caxxata ci avrebbe pensato su diverse volte se l'assistito fosse un suo parente o anche solo conoscente ......

suppongo tu sia favorevole anche a che una delle tipe che uccise la suora ora badi a dei bimbi ........ 

se non era chiaro, io no, per nulla


----------



## lale75 (30 Gennaio 2009)

In questi giorni, vi dirò, ho avuto la sgradevole sensazione che la gravità di uno  stupro sia giudicata facendo riferimento unicamente alla nazionalità dello stupratore e senza alcuna considerazione nei confronti della vittima...forse sarà solo una mia impressione. Se si vanno ad intervistare i compaesani della ragazza stuprata dai rumeni che ora bastonano ogni rumeno che gli si para davanti senza distinzioni di sorta chiedendogli "perchè lo fate?", perchè non cercare questi infami che mettono gli striscioni di solidarietà e chiedere anche a loro "perchè lo fate?". Almeno vediamo la faccia...almeno sappiamo da chi guardarci le spalle.


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> *io rido per non piangere, ma son sicura che chi ha autorizzato sta caxxata ci avrebbe pensato su diverse volte se l'assistito fosse un suo parente o anche solo conoscente ......*
> 
> suppongo tu sia favorevole anche a che una delle tipe che uccise la suora ora badi a dei bimbi ........
> 
> se non era chiaro, io no, per nulla


 chi può dirlo . siamo al discorso della personalizzazione del giudizio che non ha senso.
sì, credo che lavorare socialmente serva a tutti di più che rinchiudere un giovane con altri criminali e buttarne la chiave


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Gennaio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> In questi giorni, vi dirò, ho avuto la sgradevole sensazione che la gravità di uno stupro sia giudicata facendo riferimento unicamente alla nazionalità dello stupratore e senza alcuna considerazione nei confronti della vittima...forse sarà solo una mia impressione. Se si vanno ad intervistare i compaesani della ragazza stuprata dai rumeni che ora bastonano ogni rumeno che gli si para davanti senza distinzioni di sorta chiedendogli "perchè lo fate?", perchè non cercare questi infami che mettono gli striscioni di solidarietà e chiedere anche a loro "perchè lo fate?". Almeno vediamo la faccia...almeno sappiamo da chi guardarci le spalle.


 su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi può dirlo . siamo al discorso della personalizzazione del giudizio che non ha senso.
> sì, credo che lavorare socialmente serva a tutti di più che rinchiudere un giovane con altri criminali e buttarne la chiave


io no, soprattutto non dopo pochi giorni di galera ...... la storia della ragazza non mi piace per nulla ma lei qualche anno se lo è fatto ....... questo ha dato fuoco a una persona per passare il tempo e dopo poco più di un mese, quando la vittima è ancora in ospedale ....... lo fai uscire?

che ti devo dire, non sono d'accordo, e mi meraviglio dei parenti del ragazzo ...... io avrei vietato in queste condizioni a uno simile di stare con lui ........ oh, non è che ha tirato un sasso a una vetrina eh


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi può dirlo . siamo al discorso della personalizzazione del giudizio che non ha senso.
> sì, credo che lavorare socialmente serva a tutti di più che rinchiudere un giovane con altri criminali e buttarne la chiave


certamente. Opere pubbliche, lavori manuali che diano un apporto alla collettività.
Non metto un ragazzo che ha dato fuoco a un poveraccio, che ha dimostrato di avere così poco rispetto per la vita a curar degli handicappati dopo due mesi dal crimine commesso.


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> io no, soprattutto non dopo pochi giorni di galera ...... la storia della ragazza non mi piace per nulla ma lei qualche anno se lo è fatto ....... questo ha dato fuoco a una persona per passare il tempo e dopo poco più di un mese, quando la vittima è ancora in ospedale ....... lo fai uscire?
> 
> che ti devo dire, non sono d'accordo, e mi meraviglio dei parenti del ragazzo ...... io avrei vietato in queste condizioni a uno simile di stare con lui ........ oh, non è che ha tirato un sasso a una vetrina eh


è un fatto di una gravità enorme...come ho già scritto.ma quando parliamo di giovani possiamo mantenere una flebile speranza che ci sia un cambiamento oppure abbiamo la sicurezza in tasca che siano dannati in eterno?
la galera e basta non serve a nulla
anzi


----------



## Grande82 (30 Gennaio 2009)

scusate, ma quanta leggerezza!!!
mi pare ci sia la volontà generale di sostituirsi alla legge in primisi e subito dopo ai giudici. 
Se l'hanno rimesso in libertà dopo poco tempo ci sarà una ragione valida e che parte da un principio: IL CARCERE IN ITALIA E' RIEDUCATIVO E NON PUNITIVO. Se poi la cosa non ci piace, liberissimi di andare a vivere altrove, ma così è! Oppure si può cambiare le cose attivamente, non bonfochiando che non è giusto! Qualcuno sa questi ragazzi ESATTAMENTE quanto hanno avuto di galera? quanto carcere hanno fatto? dove tornano a dormire la notte? cosa ha motivato le scelte del giudice? 
Io no, ma non mi sento di fare il processo al nostro sistema giudiziario solo perchè ho l' _impressione_ che non mi soddisfi o non sia abbastanza pesante...


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusate, ma quanta leggerezza!!!
> mi pare ci sia la volontà generale di sostituirsi alla legge in primisi e subito dopo ai giudici.
> Se l'hanno rimesso in libertà dopo poco tempo ci sarà una ragione valida e che parte da un principio: IL CARCERE IN ITALIA E' RIEDUCATIVO E NON PUNITIVO. ...


 ho letto diverse castronerie
-la legge in italia non esiste
-se l'hanno rimesso in liberta qualche motivo ci sara'????????? ma ti rendi conto???
-Il carcere in Italia e' rieducativo??? come ho gia detto in un altro topic
basterebbe conoscere chi in galera c'e stato x farsi dire come funziona qua in italia


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusate, ma quanta leggerezza!!!
> mi pare ci sia la volontà generale di sostituirsi alla legge in primisi e subito dopo ai giudici.
> Se l'hanno rimesso in libertà dopo poco tempo ci sarà una ragione valida e che parte da un principio: IL CARCERE IN ITALIA E' RIEDUCATIVO E NON PUNITIVO. Se poi la cosa non ci piace, liberissimi di andare a vivere altrove, ma così è! Oppure si può cambiare le cose attivamente, non bonfochiando che non è giusto! Qualcuno sa questi ragazzi ESATTAMENTE quanto hanno avuto di galera? *quanto carcere hanno fatto?* dove tornano a dormire la notte? cosa ha motivato le scelte del giudice?
> Io no, ma non mi sento di fare il processo al nostro sistema giudiziario solo perchè ho l' _impressione_ che non mi soddisfi o non sia abbastanza pesante...


2 mesi.mi sembra un po' pochino e non mi risulta che ultimamente la giustizia sia così perfettamente funzionante da essere esente da critiche


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Gennaio 2009)

allora ragionando come ha fatto Grande82
se Berlusconi viene continuamente assolto dai giudici evidentemente significa che e' una brava persona x davvero ed e' perseguitato dalla magistratura comunista


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2009)

*Resta in cella l'esecutore materiale del gesto*

*Rimini, diedero fuoco a un clochard:
trasferiti dal carcere alla comunità *

*Percorso riabilitativo per tre dei 4 giovani che aggredirono un senzatetto appisolato su una panchina*

*RIMINI* - Il 10 novembre del 2008 diedero fuoco al senzatetto Andrea Severi, appisolato su una panchina. Erano in quattro, tutti tra i 19 e i 20 anni. Ora tre di loro escono dal carcere per andare a lavorare in comunità. È questo il percorso riabilitativo individuato di concerto tra il pm Ercolani, il gip Ardigò del Tribunale di Rimini e gli avvocati dei giovani, per tre dei quali sono stati concessi gli arresti domiciliari.   *IN CELLA SOLO L'ESECUTORE MATERIALE DEL GESTO *- *Resta in carcere solo Alessandro Bruschi, colui che secondo le accuse diede fuoco materialmente al liquido infiammabile che ustionò buona parte del corpo del senzatetto, provocandogli ferite così gravi che l'uomo è ancora ricoverato presso il centro grandi ustionati di Padova.* Matteo Pagliarani, Enrico Giovanardi e Fabio Volanti escono dal carcere ma non per tornare a casa, bensì per andare a prestare servizio in strutture di assistenza sociale. Volanti lavorerà alla Capanna di Betlemme, struttura della comunità Papa Giovanni XXIII: si occuperà di una senzatetto affetta dal morbo di Parkinson e non autosufficiente. Pagliarani presterà la propria opera presso il pronto soccorso sociale «S.Aquilina», anche questo facente capo alla Papa Giovanni XXIII, occupandosi di una persona disabile non autosufficiente. Infine Giovanardi lavorerà per la Caritas diocesana di Rimini nella struttura di Madonna della Scala, dove pulirà la cucina e la mensa, le camere degli ospiti, curerà il giardino e distribuirà i pasti. Tutte e tre le misure prese nei confronti dei tre giovani sono per ora a tempo indeterminato.
*Corriere 29 gennaio 2009

*Intanto:  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Barbone bruciato a Rimini: *il Comune si costituisce parte civile*         Inserito il 30-01-2009 ~ 16:00
* Romagna * - Il Comune di Rimini ha deciso di costituirsi parte civile nella vicenda penale di Andrea S., il senzatetto bruciato il 10 novembre dello scorso anno. La Giunta ha fatto sapere di costituirsi quale persona offesa in occasione dell'incidente probatorio.

Nei giorni scorsi per tre dei quattro giovani accusati di aver dato fuoco al clochard, imputati di tentato omicidio, è stato disposto l'affidamento alla Caritas e alla comunità Papa Giovanni XXIII.
Andrea S. è ancora ricoverato nel Centro grandi ustionati di Padova.


----------



## Grande82 (30 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ho letto diverse castronerie
> -*la legge in italia non esiste non ho mai scritto nè pensato una cosa simile! *
> -se l'hanno rimesso in liberta qualche motivo ci sara'????????? ma ti rendi conto??? *per esempio ci sono giudici e avvocati che studiano le LEGGI.. tu l'hai fatto? io no...*
> -Il carcere in Italia e' rieducativo??? come ho gia detto in un altro topic
> basterebbe conoscere chi in galera c'e stato x farsi dire come funziona qua in italia


 *il carcere in italia è rieducativo. che poi sia applicato male posso concordare, ma la castroneria è ritenere che la soluzione non sia applicare la legge ma scavalcare la legge.... *


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Gennaio 2009)

la legge in italia non esiste era una mia affermazione
xche in effetti e' cosi
e la giustizia e' un utopia......ti auguro di non averci mai a che fare...e non parlo di cose gravi necessariamente ma anche x una cavolata qualsiasi xche solo cosi te ne rendi conto
la legge in italia non si scavalca
anche xche il nulla non si puo scavalcare


----------



## Grande82 (30 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> 2 mesi.mi sembra un po' pochino e non mi risulta che ultimamente la giustizia sia così perfettamente funzionante da essere esente da critiche


 allora io CHIEDO al nostro sistema giudiziario maggiore applicazione delle leggi. chiedo che la legge Xe Y siano riviste. chiedo che in carcere non si sia alcun tipo di agio di sorta (nè tv nè mille altre cose) e che si punti a rieducare davvero i criminali di ogni sorta! 
ma non me la sento di dire solo 'fate schifo', perchè secondo me alimenta un sistema di mancanza di leggi, di far west anche emotivo, per cui alla fine ci ritroveremo nel medioevo...o peggio.. .già gli antichi romani avevano le leggi e le applicavano. secondo il loro metro. molti non lo ritenevano giusto. ma abbiamo fatto del nostro meglio nei MILLENNI per migliorarlo...


----------



## Grande82 (30 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> allora ragionando come ha fatto Grande82
> se Berlusconi viene continuamente assolto dai giudici evidentemente significa che e' una brava persona x davvero ed e' perseguitato dalla magistratura comunista


 questa affermazione non merita risposta.


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> questa affermazione non merita risposta.


 come hai detto prima
se i giudici lo assolvono un motivo ci sara'
o no?


----------



## Grande82 (30 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> come hai detto prima
> se i giudici lo assolvono un motivo ci sara'
> o no?


 lo assolvono? leggi e informati.
e comunque ha ben provveduto a legare le mani dei giudici costruendosi molte leggi ad personam. è un altro capitolo. se vuoi spostare perchè non hai argomenti, fai pure, ma non ti seguirò.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> allora io CHIEDO al nostro sistema giudiziario maggiore applicazione delle leggi. chiedo che la legge Xe Y siano riviste. chiedo che in carcere non si sia alcun tipo di agio di sorta (nè tv nè mille altre cose) e che si punti a rieducare davvero i criminali di ogni sorta!
> ma non me la sento di dire solo 'fate schifo', perchè secondo me alimenta un sistema di mancanza di leggi, di far west anche emotivo, per cui alla fine ci ritroveremo nel medioevo...o peggio.. .già gli antichi romani avevano le leggi e le applicavano. secondo il loro metro. molti non lo ritenevano giusto. ma abbiamo fatto del nostro meglio nei MILLENNI per migliorarlo...


l'ho scritto l'altro giorno in un altro post e qiundi concordo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> lo assolvono? leggi e informati.
> e comunque ha ben provveduto a legare le mani dei giudici costruendosi molte leggi ad personam. è un altro capitolo. se vuoi spostare perchè non hai argomenti, fai pure, ma non ti seguirò.


lo assolvono in piu parti
o archiviano tutto o il fatto non sussiste ma il succo non cambia
in galera il nano di arcore mica ci va
legge ad personam apparte ovviamente...li hanno davvero le mani legate...non voglio spostare niente
pero se mi vieni a dire che uno stupratore fa 2 o 3 mesi di carcere e un motivo ci sara' mi viene solo da ridere


----------



## Grande82 (30 Gennaio 2009)

ale, hai letto l'interessantissimo post di persa sul tread di berlusconi che applaude? 
se no, te lo riposto qui...

NB non parliamo di uno stupro, ma di 4 orrende persone che hanno dato fuoco a un senzatetto. brutale allo stesso modo, ma solo per centrare la questione.


----------



## Grande82 (30 Gennaio 2009)

Vorrei far notare come sia la terza o quarta volta che parliamo delel stesse cose: perchè?
siamo sensibili a quello che i mezzi di informazione ci propinano e loro ci propinano ultimamente.... le mancanze della giustizia... o quelle che la gente può 'giudicare' tali.
Come mai? ce lo chiediamo? servono ad alimentare un clima di sfiducia?
ad autorizzare i militari nelle città?
piuttosto che tribunali speciali per crimini speciali?
o persone e azioni... al di sopra della giustizia?!?!?!?!? 
SCAVALCARE LA GIUSTIZIA non è più un tabù, vista in quest'ottica..... 
comodo, vero? per chi? cittadini? sul serio?


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Vorrei far notare come sia la terza o quarta volta che parliamo delel stesse cose: perchè?
> siamo sensibili a quello che i mezzi di informazione ci propinano e loro ci propinano ultimamente.... le mancanze della giustizia... o quelle che la gente può 'giudicare' tali.
> Come mai? ce lo chiediamo? servono ad alimentare un clima di sfiducia?
> ad autorizzare i militari nelle città?
> ...


più semplicemente abbiamo avuto a che fare e/o conosciamo persone che hanno subito l'arbitrarietà dei giudici .... nulla più

che poi, manco avessimo ripetuto come nell'altro post auspici di dannazione eterna ..... solo un pò di equità, perchè magari noi che siamo caproni della tv pensiamo anche alle vittime, invece che solo strapparci le vesti per il pirla o delinquente di turno


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> più semplicemente abbiamo avuto a che fare e/o conosciamo persone che hanno subito l'arbitrarietà dei giudici .... nulla più
> 
> che poi, manco avessimo ripetuto come nell'altro post auspici di dannazione eterna ..... solo un pò di equità, perchè magari *noi che siamo caproni della tv pensiamo anche* alle vittime, invece che solo strapparci le vesti per il pirla o delinquente di turno


anche noi pecorelle. nessuno si strappa le vesti, molto pragm aticamente mi chiedo a cosa serva l'istinto di vendetta tout court.
visto che ci mettiamo dalla parte più elevata dell'innocente non possiamo poi limitarci agli stessi livelli della violenza del colpevole


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *Vorrei far notare come sia la terza o quarta volta che parliamo delel stesse cose: perchè?
> siamo sensibili a quello che i mezzi di informazione ci propinano e loro ci propinano ultimamente.... le mancanze della giustizia... o quelle che la gente può 'giudicare' tali.
> Come mai? ce lo chiediamo? servono ad alimentare un clima di sfiducia?
> ad autorizzare i militari nelle città?*
> ...


Ottima riflessione ... mi fa ricordare a certi racconti di gioventu' di mia madre, brutti tempi ... erano vietati assembramenti  a piu' di tre persone per strada ... c'e' in giro "una brutta aria".


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche noi pecorelle. nessuno si strappa le vesti, molto pragm aticamente mi chiedo a cosa serva l'istinto di vendetta tout court.
> visto che ci mettiamo dalla parte più elevata dell'innocente non possiamo poi limitarci agli stessi livelli della violenza del colpevole








   e facciamo che è venerdi ..... visto che ho solo detto che nemmeno 2 mesi di galera mi paiono pochi, non ho parlato di null'altro .... e mi pareva pure di esser stata civile e pacata .... 

ma tant'è


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e facciamo che è venerdi ..... visto che ho solo detto che nemmeno 2 mesi di galera mi paiono pochi, non ho parlato di null'altro .... e mi pareva pure di esser stata civile e pacata ....
> 
> ma tant'è


 il discorso è partito dalla castrazione (non da te)


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> il discorso è partito dalla castrazione (non da te)


ma se io parlo di altro perchè ricevo risposte legate a quello?


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma se io parlo di altro perchè ricevo risposte legate a quello?


 perchè parlavi di stracciarsi le vesti, salto sù quando leggo certe esagerazioni


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè parlavi di stracciarsi le vesti, salto sù quando leggo certe esagerazioni


scusa, proviamo a ripartire ..... in sintesi, io parlavo di a, tu legata al discorso b mi davi risposte che con a poco azzeccano e .... buh se vuoi dico strapparsi le mutande


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> scusa, proviamo a ripartire ..... in sintesi, io parlavo di a, tu legata al discorso b mi davi risposte che con a poco azzeccano e .... buh se vuoi dico strapparsi le mutande


 triglia mi sei diventata anguilla


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> triglia mi sei diventata anguilla


........ è che non so che dirti, parlavo solo del fatto che quell'uomo è ancora in ospedale, mi si risponde che voglio ghigliottinare tutti ......... poi mi si dice che è perchè qualcun altro ha parlato di castrazione ........ 

....... io poi la butto in vacca, ovvio


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ........ è che non so che dirti, parlavo solo del fatto che quell'uomo è ancora in ospedale, mi si risponde che voglio ghigliottinare tutti ......... poi mi si dice che è perchè qualcun altro ha parlato di castrazione ........
> 
> ....... io poi la butto in vacca, ovvio


fra triglie, pecore, capre, vacche questo tred è una fattoria


----------



## lale75 (30 Gennaio 2009)

Di castrazione (chimica) parlavo io e ribadisco il concetto....forse non per i "sostenitori", d'accordo, ma quelli li andrei a cercare perchè mi pare un pò facile appendere gli striscioni *di notte*. Se per te il tipo è un bravo ragazzo dillo a viso scoperto in faccia alla vittima...


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2009)

A me fa spavento quest'aria da "squadrismo", mi preoccupa molto.


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me fa spavento quest'aria da "squadrismo", mi preoccupa molto.


non ti posso aiutare, mi danno della squadrista da quando avevo 8 anni


----------



## lale75 (30 Gennaio 2009)

A me spaventano le ronde di notte dei cittadini che picchiano i rumeni che non c'entrano niente con lo stupro, ma mi indigna anche che si possa anche solo pensare di dare solidarietà ad uno stupratore. 
Non oso pensare a cosa si farebbe a cittadini rumeni che appendessero degli striscioni di solidarietà agli stupratori loro connazionali


----------



## Old Aleluja (30 Gennaio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Concordo con la castrazione chimica...che in questo caso allargherei anche agli amici che hanno messo gli striscioni di solidarietà...così ti passa la volgia di fare lo str...


 qui si sta esagerando...esecrabile e orrende persone...ma questo giustizialismo è orripilante...


----------



## Old Aleluja (30 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e i cugini e gli zii vogliamo risparmiarli?


passiamo anche ai vicini di casa che si sono permessi di salutarlo cun un "buongiorno"...per questi opterei per la pubblica gogna e la flagellazione...


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> A me spaventano le ronde di notte dei cittadini che picchiano i rumeni che non c'entrano niente con lo stupro, ma mi indigna anche che si possa anche solo pensare di dare solidarietà ad uno stupratore.
> * Non oso pensare a cosa si farebbe a cittadini rumeni che appendessero degli striscioni di solidarietà agli stupratori loro connazionali*


Per carita'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  scoppierebbe una guerra vera e propria.


----------



## brugola (30 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> passiamo anche ai vicini di casa che si sono permessi di salutarlo cun un "buongiorno"...per questi opterei per la pubblica gogna e la flagellazione...


 
ah si prevenire coi vicini dopo erba è d'obbligo


----------



## Old Aleluja (30 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ah si prevenire coi vicini dopo erba è d'obbligo


OT
 in effetti i miei vecchiettini di casa una bruciacchiatina agli alluci dei piedi gliela darei 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ...che gentaglia....mia madre evita di litigare (e spesso ce ne danno motivo per un niente) perchè ha paura che io possa litigare col marito perchè è un tipo molto aggressivo e sa che non starei a guardare se mi mettesse ina mano addosso, ma ne sta inghiottendo parecchie...


----------



## lale75 (30 Gennaio 2009)

se stuprassero qualcuno che ami e la mattina trovassi pure gli striscioni di solidarietà alla vittima che è tanto ua brava persona che faresti? Quanto meno vorresti sapere che faccia hanno...certo, poi,  la castrazione per i fans sarà pure una forzatura ma per lo stupratore ci si dovrebbe fare un pensirino...


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Di castrazione (chimica) parlavo io e ribadisco il concetto....forse non per i "sostenitori", d'accordo, ma quelli li andrei a cercare perchè mi pare un pò facile appendere gli striscioni *di notte*. Se per te il tipo è un bravo ragazzo dillo a viso scoperto in faccia alla vittima...


 ma perché si deve stravolgere il  discorso ?
secondo te posso dire che un tizio che stupra o da fuoco ad un poveraccio è un bravo ragazzo?
dico solo che mantengo un barlume di speranza che possa cambiare rieducandolo, 
mollandolo in galera non ottengo molto .


----------



## Old Aleluja (30 Gennaio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> se stuprassero qualcuno che ami e la mattina trovassi pure gli striscioni di solidarietà alla vittima che è tanto ua brava persona che faresti? Quanto meno vorresti sapere che faccia hanno...certo, poi, la castrazione per i fans sarà pure una forzatura ma per lo stupratore ci si dovrebbe fare un pensirino...


ho già detto la mia...sarei troppo occupato del mio dolore e a cercare di stare il più vicino possibile alla persona che amo ferita da pensare a qualsivoglia vendetta
certezza, severità e velocità della pena...per questo, a prescindere dalla personalizzazione, dovremmo (secondo la mia più che modestissima opinione) combattere...


----------



## lale75 (30 Gennaio 2009)

Ma sul fatto di rieducare i delinquenti io non ho mai detto nulla eh, anzi! mi sa che stiamo facendo due discorsi diversi! io parlavo del solo argometo dello stupro di capodanno e della diversa valutazione che da alcuni viene fatta dei due episodi(questo e quello dei rumeni). 
Sulla questione della rieducazione della pena io sono d'accordissimo. Certo c'è gente che viene scarcerata perchè considerata non più pericolosa socialmente e appena esca delinque di nuovo quindi più che sulla finalità sono dubbiosa sulla valutazione che viene fatta del reo.


----------



## lale75 (30 Gennaio 2009)

per personalizzazione della pena cosa intendi tu scusa? perchè secondo me la pena *deve* essere personalizzata, nel senso che una volta che hai stabilito quanta devi valutare se il reo è in grado di reinserirsi in società svolgendo un lavoro socialmente utile. Dovresti dare a tutti la possibilità di reinserirsi nella società ma anche, a mio avviso, valutare bene lo sforzo che uno fa per reinserirsi. Ci sono quelli che in carcere imparano un mestiere e quelli che intrattengono rapporti altrettanto delinquenziali che poi riallacciano appena usciti.
Quanto al non pensare alla vendetta ti ammiro ma io non credo che ne sarei capace.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *Rizzo* e' il caso piu famoso.....ce ne sono tanti altri.....
> io appenderei x i coglioni pure gli amici del tipo (tra l'altro reoconfesso) che gli fanno gli striscioni di solidarieta'


* Izzo*


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> * Izzo*


 chissà se ghira è morto veramente


----------



## lale75 (30 Gennaio 2009)

Ecco, quelli erano bravi ragazzi...che brividi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> chissà se ghira è morto veramente


 Sembra di sì ...ma aveva tante protezioni...


lale75 ha detto:


> Ecco, quelli erano bravi ragazzi...che brividi...


 Izzo è stato riconosciuto già ai tempi del delitto del Circeo impotente, ma è stato uno dei più crudeli nella violenza perché lo stupro non è un atto sessuale, ma di violenza e il piacere perverso da questa viene ricavato. Non è indispensabile avere un pene efficiente per violentare e il più delle volte anche quando lo si possiede non basta e si passa ad altra penetrazione perché sono il dolore e l'umiliazione della vittima che si cercano.
Per questo la castrazione (chimica o fisica) può avere solo un valore punitivo, ma non evitare la pericolosità del delinquente.
Certo che la riduzione della carica ormonale può ridurre l'aggressività, ma non è automatica come per buoi e capponi, perché negli uomini (e sono uomini anche queli) nasce più dal cervello e dai problemi psichici che dai testicoli.
Basta pensare alle ragazze assassine della suora o alle studentesse modello che avevano strangolato l'amica che i testicoli e conseguente carica ormonale non avevano.


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sembra di sì ...ma aveva tante protezioni...
> 
> Izzo è stato riconosciuto già ai tempi del delitto del Circeo impotente, ma è stato uno dei più crudeli nella violenza perché lo stupro non è un atto sessuale, ma di violenza e il piacere perverso da questa viene ricavato. Non è indispensabile avere un pene efficiente per violentare e il più delle volte anche quando lo si possiede non basta e si passa ad altra penetrazione perché sono il dolore e l'umiliazione della vittima che si cercano.
> Per questo la castrazione (chimica o fisica) può avere solo un valore punitivo, ma non evitare la pericolosità del delinquente.
> ...


 credo che per ogni criminale che è stato decidivo (e sono tanti) ci sia anche una parte di individui che è riuscita a cambiare direzione.
fosse solo uno mi parrebbe giusto tentare .certamente cautelando il cittadino che non deve rischiare


----------



## Old Aleluja (30 Gennaio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> per personalizzazione della pena cosa intendi tu scusa? perchè secondo me la pena *deve* essere personalizzata, nel senso che una volta che hai stabilito quanta devi valutare se il reo è in grado di reinserirsi in società svolgendo un lavoro socialmente utile. Dovresti dare a tutti la possibilità di reinserirsi nella società ma anche, a mio avviso, valutare bene lo sforzo che uno fa per reinserirsi. Ci sono quelli che in carcere imparano un mestiere e quelli che intrattengono rapporti altrettanto delinquenziali che poi riallacciano appena usciti.
> Quanto al non pensare alla vendetta ti ammiro ma io non credo che ne sarei capace.


 per personalizzazione non intendevo quella della pena, ma il continuare a dire..se fosse tua figlia, una persona che ami ecc....
sono ANCHE vendicativo figurati, ma su rapporti interpersonali e solo quando intravedo insieme al "reato" anche la malafede o la superficialità reiterata..non è che se una persona mi fa uno sgarbo prendo su e mi vendico, ma la seconda o terza volta che succede (magari dopo aver anche spiegato che lo "sgarbo" mi ha fatto del male) si.  questo sono io...


----------



## Old Aleluja (30 Gennaio 2009)

OT.
pensare al massacro del circeo mi provoca sempre un'amarezza infinita..e ho sempre pensato che, vista la vita fatta dalla donna che si è salvata, fosse stato meglio che fossero morte entrambi...e mi pare di aver sentito in tv la sorella della vittima scampata che anche lei (in maniera sofferta com'è ovvio che sia) la pensasse quasi allo stesso modo.


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> OT.
> pensare al massacro del circeo mi provoca sempre un'amarezza infinita..


 la povera donatella colasanti è vissuta poco e male con quegli orribili ricordi.
ci fu parecchia ingiustizia nei suoi confronti e , come diceva persa, grandi coperture nei confronti di almeno due degli assassini ma soprattutto ghira.


----------



## Old Aleluja (30 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> la povera donatella colasanti è vissuta poco e male con quegli orribili ricordi.
> ci fu parecchia ingiustizia nei suoi confronti e , come diceva persa, grandi coperture nei confronti di almeno due degli assassini ma soprattutto ghira.


 ecco, non ricordavo il nome... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ricordo come ho già scritto sopra quell'intervista alla sorella quando è morto ghiro...le sue parole e di come la pensasse mi hanno colpito molto...


----------

